# Zip zoom chomp!!!



## acestro

The big guys and the little guys feed.

Special thanks to winkyee for hosting!

Try to see the second strike in the isalinae vid (it's right above the first strike when that fish is eating). Very fast. And the falcatus.....brutal fast. Slo-mos and a long falcatus vid in the last link









http://home.cogeco.ca/~rhombeus/isalinaedoublegrab.mpg

http://home.cogeco.ca/~s.rhombeus/DSCF0030.AVI

Winkyee is the man, here are slo-mo vids of the two isalinae strikes in the first vid above (notice how the second strike is STILL fast in slo mo! ). Also an extended feeding FRENZY by my ol' falcatus buddies. The files are brutal, zip1 and zip2

http://home.cogeco.ca/~serrasalmus/


----------



## MR HARLEY

Cool I saw the 2nd strike , Love how your tank is planted


----------



## acestro

Thanks! Second strike was quite the 'side swipe' eh? The isalinae dig the plants too, unlike the other ace species (that like the open).


----------



## Judazzz

Very nice








At first I expected a big fish to rush into view, but only then I noticed the litle dudes in action, lol
Looks like they have best possible home they could wish for: very spaceous and great aquascaping!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

acestro said:


> Thanks! Second strike was quite the 'side swipe' eh? The isalinae dig the plants too, unlike the other ace species (that like the open).
> [snapback]801155[/snapback]​


Yes quite a strike , If I wasent told I would have missed it ...
Great looking tank


----------



## acestro

Yeah, I have been planning for years to set this up. An entire 100 gal at their disposal. Unfortunately there's only 4 of the 8 I ordered, but they are VERY happy! I'll try to get closer vids as they get older and larger...


----------



## Death in #'s

dam those guys are no joke
i blinked and missed it the first time


----------



## killerbee

thats freakin' badass how big do those fish get?


----------



## acestro

Thanks! The little guys get around 4 inches (10 cm) and the falcatus get to at least 10 inches (25 cm). When kept in a large species tank (no aggressive fish with them) they are indeed badass.


----------



## SLANTED

Great vids. That tank setup is perfect for the isaline. I can't wait to see them in a couple months. And I'm still trying to see what happened with that falcatus grab. Man that was fast!


----------



## piranha45

4 worthy additions to my fish videos folder


----------



## elTwitcho

Very cool to see them in video form. From the pictures you posted I couldn't figure out what the big deal with them was, now I get it


----------



## acestro

SLANTED said:


> Great vids. That tank setup is perfect for the isaline. I can't wait to see them in a couple months. And I'm still trying to see what happened with that falcatus grab. Man that was fast!
> [snapback]801369[/snapback]​


Yeah, the falcatus are INSANE. There's actually a "wake" from the strike! I actually hope to go larger than 100 gallons next time I get them, they really need room for that kind of activity.

For how the isalinae turn out, it's been a long time since I was this excited about how fish would turn out long term.



> Very cool to see them in video form. From the pictures you posted I couldn't figure out what the big deal with them was, now I get it


Yeah, I kinda figured people saw them as skittish, wimpy tetras with teeth. Problem is, few people keep them on their own in a large tank. Now everyone can see what you get from that approach!


----------



## Kory

Damn those suckers are fast!


----------



## Fido

Damn thsoe are faster than my Exos!


----------



## acestro

Filo said:


> Damn thsoe are faster than my Exos!
> [snapback]801682[/snapback]​


And that's saying something! To give exos credit... they never stop!


----------



## acestro

One last bump in case anyone missed it....


----------



## NIKE

acestro said:


> One last bump in case anyone missed it....
> [snapback]805412[/snapback]​


that would be me







awesome video ace







and wicked editing as always winkyee


----------



## Kory

acestro said:


> One last bump in case anyone missed it....
> [snapback]805412[/snapback]​


Post whore


----------



## Peacock

Nice!! quick fuckers.. quick like cichla!!


----------



## Ries

sweet


----------



## acestro

Peacock said:


> Nice!! quick fuckers.. quick like cichla!!
> [snapback]805818[/snapback]​


hmmm.... I'd say cichla are almost quick like acestros....



> Post whore


Hey! Some people did miss it! ...and did you see any vids with dirty glass? That's what I thought :rasp:


----------



## Kory

Yes Ace we are all impressed that you don’t have algae on the glass. Must be a new tank! lol


----------



## acestro

Actually the old vid is about 3 years old! Just don't need a whole lot of light for cudas!


----------



## Peacock

acestro said:


> hmmm.... I'd say cichla are almost quick like acestros....
> Hey! Some people did miss it! ...and did you see any vids with dirty glass? That's what I thought :rasp:
> [snapback]805972[/snapback]​


no.. no... noooooo!!!!!!


----------



## acestro

I'll be nice because you gave away your cichla. But the cudas are speedy.

Like I gave exodons credit I'll give cichla credit, they do a lot more than be
fast, they're powerful and aggressive. But I'd have to give speed to the cudas.

The coolest thing I liked about your old cichla vids was how they saw food coming before it hit the water! That was neat!


----------



## Peacock

Cuda = Quick/Nimble/surgical
Cichla = Fast/Powerful/blunt

that little cuda in the vid is extremely quick... i love how he gets close then shoots like a sportbike pulling in the clutch, shifting down 3 times, then launching...

its a beautiful sight...

although baby cichla act just like those cuda..


----------

